# Tranfer



## Pte.Traynor 9 RCAC (22 Mar 2006)

Hello i was wondering lets just say if you were in air cadets could you transfer over to army cadets


----------



## Burrows (22 Mar 2006)

Yes you could.  Wether or not you retain your original rank however, depends on the corps.


----------



## bbbb (25 Mar 2006)

Are there guidelines for this kind of transfer or is it up to the CO?


----------



## Burrows (26 Mar 2006)

Valid reasons merit rank retention, however the final call a cadet will see is the CO.


----------



## cadettrooper (26 Mar 2006)

I myself have had a hard time deciding if i should transfer to of the local army cadet corps ( maybe 2483 PPCLI) but I'm not sure if i would retain my rank? currently my squadron is in the process of finding a new home. we are being evicted from our base to make room for other units (regs and res) like JTF 2 and the rangers. what do you all think, should i risk it? ???


----------



## Franko (26 Mar 2006)

I have run into this on a few occasions. It all depends on your qualifications and time in rank as well.

Go for it and talk it over with the corps CO that you want to go to....they may be able to ensure you keeping your rank.

Let us know how you make out.

Regards


----------



## ouyin2000 (27 Mar 2006)

Why not 2136 C Scot R? You get to wear a kilt...


----------

